# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Wereldwijd geen voedselvrijheid meer

## afra1213

Wat is jouw mening ?

http://www.wanttoknow.nl/gezondheid/...vrijheid-meer/

----------


## Flogiston

Ik vind dit eerlijk gezegd een eenzijdig en tendentieus artikel.

Ze zetten al direct een bepaalde toon. De bedoeling is dat je verontwaardigd wordt over zoveel onrecht, en dat je door je boosheid niet meer controleert of het eigenlijk wel klopt wat dat artikel allemaal beweert.

Het artikel begint al met net te doen alsof er één of andere boze instantie is die over onze hoofden heen voor ons bepaalt dat ons vlees verplicht behandeld moet worden met antibiotica en hormonen. Daar klopt simpelweg helemaal niets van.

Hoe tendentieus het artikel is blijkt al uit de alinea waarin net wordt gedaan alsof de Codex Alimentarius een bedenksel is van een SS-er die de leiding had over Auschwitz en die daar bestrijdingsmiddelen ontwikkelde. Wat een onzin! Maar de toon is gezet...



Iedereen die de moeite neemt wat verder te kijken, komt al snel tot een heel ander beeld.

De Codex Alimentarius is een stel richtlijnen die ons voedsel veiliger moeten maken. Over hormonen en antibiotica staat er juist in wat de _maximum_ toelaatbare hoeveelheden zijn. De richtlijnen zorgen er dus juist voor dat de hoeveelheden hormonen en antibiotica worden _beperkt_. Of die beperking ver genoeg gaat is een andere vraag - maar het gebruik van zulke middelen wordt dus zeker niet verplicht gesteld!

De Codex Alimentarius is géén wetgeving - ook op dit punt klopt het artikel dus niet. Het gaat om richtlijnen voor de internationale handel. Wij willen bijvoorbeeld niet dat Russisch voedsel waaraan allerlei conserveermiddelen zijn toegevoegd omdat dat dáár wél mag, zomaar in onze supermarkten terechtkomt. Daarom stelt de Codex twee dingen verplicht: ten eerste is er een maximum aan de hoeveelheid conserveermiddelen, ten tweede moeten de gebruikte middelen op het etiket worden vermeld.

Dat lijkt mij een prima zaak, toch? Zo weten wij wat we eventueel importeren.

De Codex is dus geen wetgeving. Als onze strenge wetgeving een bepaald conserveermiddel verbiedt, dan mag dat Russische voedsel bij ons nog steeds niet verkocht worden.

In dit voorbeeld zorgt de Codex Alimentarius er dus voor dat de Russen verplicht worden het gebruik van die conserveermiddelen netjes te vermelden. Onze eigen wetten zorgen er vervolgens voor dat wij dat voedsel niet zullen importeren.

Ook de bewering in het artikel dat vitaminen en mineralen illegaal zouden worden klopt van geen kanten. In werkelijkheid blijven vitaminen en mineralen heel gewoon toegestaan. Het enige wat verplicht wordt, is op het etiket vermelden _dat_ er supplementen zijn gebruikt, _welke_ supplementen dat zijn, en _hoeveel_ van elk supplement in het voedsel zit. Ik zie niet in hoe iemand daar tegen kan zijn.

Met andere woorden: ik vind dat het juist heel goed geregeld is.



Wil je meer informatie over de Codex Alimentarius, lees dan eens een onafhankelijk artikel. Kijk bijvoorbeeld gewoon op Wikipedia.

----------

